# Anyone use Dasuquin??



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am reading everything from it's the greatest gift to dogs since sliced bread to it's not worth the money.

My foster dog, Parker, had a hunched back so I took him to the vet. He's got disk degeneration in two disks right in the middle of his spine and the vet wanted to put him on Dasuquin - he says he thinks it will help. He also put him on Previcox. And he wants to evaluate him in three weeks to see if this is helping or maybe start doing laser therapy.

The reason i'm asking is Rebel has some arthritis - Parker is a small dog but Rebel is not. I still supplement /rebel with glucosamine even though he's on raw food and I'm wondering if Dasuquin would be worth it.

Thanks,


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have issues with soy.....for dogs and dasuquin has soy and soy isolate in it.

take a look at connectin...it seems to have the least amount of additive in it...plus, i think i had a thread going about looking for the one product that didn't have un necessary ingredients....

i think it's called http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/13120-beyond-frustrated.html and you'll see the recommends...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i have issues with soy.....for dogs and dasuquin has soy and soy isolate in it.
> 
> take a look at connectin...it seems to have the least amount of additive in it...plus, i think i had a thread going about looking for the one product that didn't have un necessary ingredients....
> 
> i think it's called http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/13120-beyond-frustrated.html and you'll see the recommends...


Thanks - yes i remember the thread and I just skimmed it since it didn't pertain to me at the time - now it does! I appreciate it - I did notice this has soy in it. And avocado, of all the things.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

every once in a while, i give my kids some avocado...but not every day.....

i swear the things they put into these things.

i ordered liquid health, the vegetarian version, because i didn't know if my dogs could handle shellfish every day.

i get the stuff....don't ask how i missed it....but the extract comes from corn. CORN.....ARGGHHHHHH.....

i was willing to put up with the stevia extract, but CORN? oy vey.

at any rate, out of all the ones recommended.....even though connectin is shell fished based....it has the least amount of additives....so i'm trying it. 

we'll see.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> every once in a while, i give my kids some avocado...but not every day.....
> 
> i swear the things they put into these things.
> 
> ...


Well, at least you weren't feeding your dogs Fortiflora with 4D animals in it. No wonder Snorkels felt like crap for a week.

Sometimes, I ought to take my own advice and read the stuff I keep telling other people to read.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Well, at least you weren't feeding your dogs Fortiflora with 4D animals in it. No wonder Snorkels felt like crap for a week.
> 
> Sometimes, I ought to take my own advice and read the stuff I keep telling other people to read.


i remember my vet recommending forti flora....i looked at the ingredients and i said....i adore you, but are you crazy? he was honestly confused until i started pointing out the ingredients.....

and you've got me to look at ingredients....i am what some would call an obsessive.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't recall seeing this mentioned before, but I know a lot of people swear by Canine HylaSport for their arthritic dogs. I'm close to trying it out for one of my senior dogs.

http://www.horsetech.com/PDF-Labels/HylaSport-Canine-4x8.pdf


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

After reading about additives, I looked at the product that Flexicose is cheaper alternative of Synflex. Synflex has shellfish too, but I don't see any mention of sweetener or other additives. It is a bit pricier, not much really. I am going to order it for when I run out of Flexicose.

I like liquids where possible, adding it to food -- ie. raw meat. 

Our Products: Liquid Glucosamine for Arthritis Pain Relief


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Mondo said:


> After reading about additives, I looked at the product that Flexicose is cheaper alternative of Synflex. Synflex has shellfish too, but I don't see any mention of sweetener or other additives. It is a bit pricier, not much really. I am going to order it for when I run out of Flexicose.
> 
> I like liquids where possible, adding it to food -- ie. raw meat.
> 
> Our Products: Liquid Glucosamine for Arthritis Pain Relief


even though it is shell fished based, that's not bad.....pricier means fewer vet visits....

wouldn't you be concerned about the willow bark? on a daily basis? that's aspirin...even if it is low dose.....

but thank you. that's the first product i've seen without all the un necessary fillers....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> I don't recall seeing this mentioned before, but I know a lot of people swear by Canine HylaSport for their arthritic dogs. I'm close to trying it out for one of my senior dogs.
> 
> http://www.horsetech.com/PDF-Labels/HylaSport-Canine-4x8.pdf


thank you for the link....i had looked at this one...and here are my problems with it...

Inactive Ingredients:
Full-Fat Milled Flaxseed, Manganese
Methionine Complex, Natural & Artificial
Flavorings, Yeast Culture

what is in the flavorings....why would a dog need a yeast culture....flaxseed is a bowel irritant, even though it does have some good properties. Methionine Complex, Natural & Artificial - i can't find what this is...

i know i'm very picky.....with all of these products not supervised by anyone, let alone the weakened fda.....i just have to be my own and my dog's advocates....


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

magicre said:


> even though it is shell fished based, that's not bad.....pricier means fewer vet visits....
> 
> wouldn't you be concerned about the willow bark? on a daily basis? that's aspirin...even if it is low dose.....
> 
> but thank you. that's the first product i've seen without all the un necessary fillers....


The willow bark is only in the human version. The pet version does not have willow bark.

Yes, it looks like about the best I've found so far in terms of not having unnecessary fillers.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Mondo said:


> The willow bark is only in the human version. The pet version does not have willow bark.
> 
> Yes, it looks like about the best I've found so far in terms of not having unnecessary fillers.


i just noticed that.....

so far, it looks like the best that i can find. i'm going to order it....i spoke with them and it is what it is.....even the beef flavour is not artificial....

crap. i called them back and the vitamins they add can be derived from soy.  so no, i guess i'm not ordering this one either......arghhhh.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

magicre said:


> i just noticed that.....
> 
> so far, it looks like the best that i can find. i'm going to order it....i spoke with them and it is what it is.....even the beef flavour is not artificial....
> 
> crap. i called them back and the vitamins they add can be derived from soy.  so no, i guess i'm not ordering this one either......arghhhh.


I think I'm going to go with the lesser of multiple evils. So far Synflex looks like the best of the worst.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Mondo said:


> I think I'm going to go with the lesser of multiple evils. So far Synflex looks like the best of the worst.


isn't that sad, though? that we have to go with the best of the worst?

the good news is the vitamin addition and the E is very small.....but on a daily basis, i don't know. 

let me know how it goes?

i'm still going with the connectin....to me, that's the best of the worst until i can find something better....and my dogs actually like the chewable....


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

magicre said:


> thank you for the link....i had looked at this one...and here are my problems with it...
> 
> Inactive Ingredients:
> Full-Fat Milled Flaxseed, Manganese
> ...


Flaxseed: it's the quantity that matters; just like plain pumpkin can be of benefit in appropriate amounts, but can be an irritant and cause diarrhea if given too much
methionine complex: I believe these have something to do with chelated minerals
flavorings: as we all know, it's usually something derived from the guts of animals to enhance the taste
yeast culture: used in most dog kibble now to varying degrees to build up the gut flora and enhance uptake and digestibility. Orijen uses it too, but breaks the terminology down to _Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium._


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> Flaxseed: it's the quantity that matters; just like plain pumpkin can be of benefit in appropriate amounts, but can be an irritant and cause diarrhea if given too much
> methionine complex: I believe these have something to do with chelated minerals
> flavorings: as we all know, it's usually something derived from the guts of animals to enhance the taste
> yeast culture: used in most dog kibble now to varying degrees to build up the gut flora and enhance uptake and digestibility. Orijen uses it too, but breaks the terminology down to _Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium._



but i don't know that.....flavourings can be anything and if not specified, could be something that causes a sensitivity in my dog. i don't understand why that is allowed.....

that companies sell a product and think they can get away with natural flavourings withough specifying....i don't get it. and it's okay. i'll just keep looking for the product that is species appropriate..... 

i don't have nearly the problem with flax as i do with yeast culture which is useless for a raw fed dog, so it's a wasted inactive ingredient and i need to know more about methionine complex before i even comment on that.

but do you see my dilemma?

i am a purist....my food reflects that and so does my dog food....of choice.

i might be making my own life difficult but i need to know what goes into their mouths and why this ingredient is okay.


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

I have problems with the use of soy products in human and dog foods. I use organic yogurt for my dogs stomachs.
I like the company that makes Dasuquin but would not use it. I have used both their Denamarin and Denasyl.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

magicre said:


> but i don't know that.....flavourings can be anything and if not specified, could be something that causes a sensitivity in my dog. i don't understand why that is allowed.....
> 
> that companies sell a product and think they can get away with natural flavourings withough specifying....i don't get it. and it's okay. i'll just keep looking for the product that is species appropriate.....
> 
> ...


I truly think that the only route that you will have any comfort level with whatsoever is the use of herbs, spices, etc. that you mix yourself . . . perhaps under the guidance of a holistic vet. 

And in the big picture of medicines and supplements, you always have to ask: Does the potential benefit outweigh the risks?

As you are well aware, there is no risk-free substance.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> I truly think that the only route that you will have any comfort level with whatsoever is the use of herbs, spices, etc. that you mix yourself . . . perhaps under the guidance of a holistic vet.
> 
> And in the big picture of medicines and supplements, you always have to ask: Does the potential benefit outweigh the risks?
> 
> As you are well aware, there is no risk-free substance.


you may well be right about that....i have and you have found that food and nutrition are grand as far as health is concerned...so i may well be giving her more cartilage and tendon and other herbals i find.

connectin is an herbal supplement. the only questionable item is the natural pork flavouring....though i was assured it was truly a real pork not artificial pork flavour....

so for now, i will stick with connectin...as i continue my search.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok. holding my breath, it is possible i might have found an arthritis joint support for my malia.....i am awaiting a call back to make sure there are no inactive ingredients that would make my heart sad....

it's called Great Life Artho Aid


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

magicre said:


> ok. holding my breath, it is possible i might have found an arthritis joint support for my malia.....i am awaiting a call back to make sure there are no inactive ingredients that would make my heart sad....
> 
> it's called Great Life Artho Aid


Hope you get the answers you're looking for. I would be curious as to what type of fish the cartilage is being sourced from since it's the primary ingredient. Is this the same company that makes Great Life kibble?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> Hope you get the answers you're looking for. I would be curious as to what type of fish the cartilage is being sourced from since it's the primary ingredient. Is this the same company that makes Great Life kibble?


i would say it's green lipped mussel they are using....i realise that i'm not going to get away from either plant based or seafood based...and i guess, to me, the lesser of the two is not to feed a corn derived product or plant derived product, which i was willing to do if there had not been so many other inactives that i would not use.....

sorry, misread. it's shark cartilage.

we'll see when she calls.

i don't know whether it's the same company that makes great life kibble....


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

drugs.com has a look up for vet medications. It tells you about the formula and all the ingredients. Click on the Drugs A - Z tab and scroll down to Veterinary Drugs.


----------

